# Need help finding a donor



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Right,Iv widened the search with blood group.but cant find a donor atm because it is so limited.
Has anybody choosen without a picture please? am i being to fussy

im just abit worried that i will pick the wrong one.

why when you search and put in UK, Caucasian, IUI ready , MOT20 etc etc and then it says it dont ship to the UK, but the Doner could have MOT05 or MOT10 and it can be shipped to the UK?? (been advised by my gp to buy this standard and no less) 

can anyone advise me on this please . Has anyone ordered from cryos as this is where ive been told to order from

              

its like im banging my head up against a brick wall with the stress of it all

 tinamarie


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Tina,

Is Cyros the one in Denmark?  

If Yes, my friend had a baby girl 3 months ago from DS.  She to didn't want to see a picture, so you are not alone.  She just went on the basics, eye, hair and skin colour.

Sorry I can't be much more help, but good luck and I am sure you will get some more posts.

X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

hi there,
you will tend to find fewer donors available for the UK because they have to be ID release and are restricted to only helping 10 families (UK regulations) so that may be why you have fewer options
as I see it, there's no such thing as the 'wrong' donor if he is the one who gets you pregnant   
I would aim for a proven donor with good motility and physical characteristics similar to the ones you were looking for, and not worry too much about the rest
if you are struggling online, I would give the sperm bank a call and discuss it with them - that might help
best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Thankyou both.  I was thinking of ringing clinic Im speaking to nurse and consultant Fri,so will hopefully get some more info..........

Yes cryos in Denmark.Did your friend have treatment in a UK clinic or go abroad?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

She had treatment here.  The sperm was frozen I believe.  Luckily it worked first time though and her and her DH have an adorable little girl.  

X


----------

